

Google Analytics update will make the web faster - dudus
http://www.cardinalpath.com/universal-analytics-for-a-faster-web/

======
dudus
This post is a follow up on a post I did a year ago:

[http://eduardo.cereto.net/the-bugfix-that-could-make-the-
int...](http://eduardo.cereto.net/the-bugfix-that-could-make-the-internet-
faster)

That sparked some intersting conversations at HN at the time.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3456760>

